# Dell Venue 8 Pro, Cant Factory Reset



## SSGGAT (Jul 18, 2021)

I have a venue pro 8 that has been upgraded to windows 10 for a while, but I was doing a periodic update and not it is stuck on the Dell loading page that says "undoing changes to your computer" and will not go any further. I have tried power + windows, power + volume up and down and it always goes to the blue page with several options like device info and boot options.
What I was try to do is a just factory reset and start over, but can't get there. Does anyone know another way please. Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What is the exact 7-character "service tag" number on it?
What is its exact model number?

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## SSGGAT (Jul 18, 2021)

flavallee said:


> What is the exact 7-character "service tag" number on it?
> What is its exact model number?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


 It says 
Venue 8 Pro 
reg. model. T01D 
reg. type T01D001 
ST. JH22MY1
EX. 42390271657
FCC ID. PPD-QCA5234


----------



## SSGGAT (Jul 18, 2021)

Venue 8 Pro
reg. model. T01D
reg. type T01D001
ST. JH22MY1
EX. 42390271657
FCC ID. PPD-QCA5234


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Venue 8 Pro
> ST. JH22MY1


You have THIS *Dell Venue 5830 Pro* 8" tablet which was purchased in March 2015 in the U.S. and came with Windows 8.1 32-bit.

You didn't say how long ago you upgraded it to Windows 10 32-bit, but it's my guess the ability to factory reset it no longer exists.

I've never owned and used a tablet, so I'm going to leave you with someone else here who has who may be able to help you.

Your tablet's support site has links to contact Dell technical support.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## SSGGAT (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks and I upgraded about 2 years ago and it ran fine until this. Thanks for you help though.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Normally I'd offer assistance but all my tablets run android. I have no experience with tablets running Windows.
As Frank has mentioned, because you upgraded the OS from 8.1 to 10, I suspect the factory reset partition no longer exists.
What boot options does the blue screen show?


----------



## SSGGAT (Jul 18, 2021)

Here are pics.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Even though this is a tablet, what you are showing is the BIOS on a Windows 10 device. (I also don't run Windows 10).
Perhaps if you post in the Windows 10 section of the forum, someone might tell you how to do a clean install of Windows 10 on your tablet. Mention that it is 32 bit Windows 10.
What size is the ssd? I can't see hardware unless I log in and since I don't own the device, I don't want to sign in.

This might help
https://www.dell.com/support/kbdoc/...re-problems-on-your-dell-pc-tablet-or-servers
It explains how to do diagnostics on the device.


----------

